# *Midori & Olivia for adoption*



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone. Midori and Olivia are two girls left from a very unexpected litter, born 8/9/09. All the other bubs have found homes. I was actually hanging onto these girls as my boyfriend (recently now ex..) was going to be their new home. Unfortunately things have not worked out quite as planned with that... Right now they are living with my 4 other females (one of their sisters from the same litter, their momma, and two unrelated "aunties") in a nice large cage.

While this is a fine housing set up and I have the physical space for them, should all 6 become sick at once, I would be in BIG trouble financially. They deserve a home where they can be the main focus of attention. Since they are all living in the same cage, the girls will not be coming with their cage.

Here are some quick descriptions to give you an idea of personality:

Olivia: she is honestly kind of a bratty independent girl. She is very hand shy despite being handled daily since 2 days old and even though I have spent extra time with her, she is still shy. She has never bitten, but if she doesn't want to come out of the cage for playtime, she will make every effort to hide from you to avoid being picked up. Once she is out of the cage, much of the shyness goes away. She will come up and take food from you, sniff yoy, even give the occasional kisses. She does absolutely love snuggling up in the hood of a sweatshirt and will lay there undisturbed for hours! Olivia is a dumbo black/some shade of blue berkshire.

Midori: this girl is nearly the complete opposite! She is a VERY licky little kissy girl! While still a tiny bit on the shy side, she is much easier to pick up and handle and is much friendlier overall. I really wish I could keep her as she is such a little lovebug... Midori also only has 3 toes on her front left foot. When she was only 2-3 days old, her momma accidentally was a little too rough and caused the injury. It's completely healed and she doesn't even realize anything is different. Midori is a dumbo black/some dark shade of blue self.

MANY photos available!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Still looking for a home for these girls!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Midori- back right, Olivia furthest left in front











Midori- right, Olivia far left (dark girl!)


----------

